# SSQ Sunday SketchUp Quiz



## SketchUp Guru (6 May 2007)

I thought I'd turn the tables a little and see if someone can answer a SketchUp question that I pose. The idea is to get those of you who use SketchUp to stretch your thinking a bit. If this is well received and if I can think of more of these, I'll post them on Sundays and the threads will start with "SSQ"

If you've read even a little of my blather you know that I stress file size control. Keeping file size down improves the way your computer performs. The geometry, textures and shadows in a model all have to be handled by you machine's graphics card. The more data the card has to handle the slower it runs.

So, with that in mind here are two copies of the same geometry. This is an aluminum extrusion I imported as a CAD file. My question is, how did I manage to cut the entitiy count in the left hand copy to less than 26% of the one on the right?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 May 2007)

No takers? There are a couple of clues visible in this one.


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 May 2007)

OK DAve, I'll have a go. ACtually I've used SU this week for the first time in months, it's all too easy to forget stuff.

Well as you are always encouraging us to use components, I gues there are a few in there. And I guess that the curves on the one on the right are made up of more lines than the lite version, so my guess is that:

1 The flutes are coarser on the left, and one is made as a components and then re-used.

2 The arrow-shaped corner is drawn as a half, made into a component and then copied round.

But I have to say that I can't spot any visible clues at all (but then it's late and I'm eyeless).

Am I warm?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 May 2007)

Steve, I was beginning to wonder if anyone was going to play. Thank you for taking your "guess".

You are half correct. I didn't do anything this time to make the arcs "coarser" but I did use components. This should make it all clear. Oh and the one of the one on the left, all the components are copies of a single original and are all related.


----------

